# Tips for Fabric Transfers (not paper)



## awmartian (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello All, 

I have been reading many threads on here during the last week or so. I am in the process of creating dark transfers (black) t-shirts for my Landscape business. I tried using Avery Dark Transfer paper, but the results were not the quality I was hoping for. I do not own a heat press so I had to use the iron. Basically, I am fed up with transfer paper and decided to go the cotton fabric transfer sheet method instead. *Does anyone have any experience with this method?* 

I bought Easyimage Fabric Transfers 100% cotton at Micheals. It already has the adhesive backing so its ready for ironing. I also bought Aleene's Stop Fraying glue to prevent the trims and ends from fraying. I currently have a HP 6110XI printer, but am looking at a few Epson models. *Before I buy an epson I need to know if it will be safe to use these fabric sheets in it?* I already checked with HP and I can safely use them with my current printer. Lou any input?  

Part of the reason I went with the cotton transfers was because I can repeatedly wash the shirts in warm water and dry them on medium heat without worrying about the ink bleeding, cracking, or peeling. I can also add more glue to the cotton if for some reason it starts to peal unlike transfer paper. *I guess I am looking for feedback from people who have utilized this method and if they have any tips to offer.*


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If you get a good quality transfer paper for light shirts and pigmented inks, you generally won't have to worry about those problems (bleeding, cracking, or peeling).

Dark or opaque transfers, on the other hand, are always going to be a bit poorer in quality. We don't use them at all because of this, but some people specifically like the 'rubbery feel' you get with this type of transfer.

You should really get a heat press to press the transfers if you're doing more than just a few shirts for hobby/friends/family.

I've never heard of any cotton-based transfers like you're talking about; let us know if you find out more about them.


----------



## awmartian (Sep 23, 2006)

The fabric sheets are made with 100% cotton and coated with adhesive on the back which you simply iron on to the t-shirt. I actually found out about them from my Grandmother who had used them for a tote cover up project a while back. Then I searched online to try to find some. I found a few on Ebay, but got lucky when I went to my local Micheals store. I can't find the specific product information online. Its made by Wilton. It has two websites on the packaging www.wilton.com and www.wiltoneasyimage.com , but no information on the product there. 

I know that fabric transfers are popular in quilting because thats how people add family portraits ect.. to quilts. The fabric transfer also come in Satin which was really light and soft. I chose cotton for durability. I need to make about 10 black shirts for the fall and 10 green shirts for the Spring. I don't want to invest in a heat press just for 20 shirts. I will scan in the instructions that came with it and photos of the package so you all can look at it. I went ahead and bought Epson CX6000. I will also post photos once I finish the shirts.


----------



## awmartian (Sep 23, 2006)

Here are a few links of other brands that have Fabric Transfers:

www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=114124&PRODID=51705 
For use with Copy Machine/ Laser Ink 

http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=114124&PRODID=47279 
For use with Inkjet Printers (Has Adhesive or Sewable)

http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=114124&PRODID=122046
For use with Inkjet Printers (No Adhesive, Sewable or add fabric glue) 50 pack 

http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=114124&PRODID=113713
For use with Inkjet Printers (Not sure about Adhesive)

http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=114124&PRODID=66093
For use with Inkjet Printers (Has Adhesive, Mini 4x6 sheets)


----------



## awmartian (Sep 23, 2006)

Here is a link to the product image that I will be utilizing. 

http://merlemagic.com/photos/album01/Wiltons_Easy_Image_Fabric 

Here is a link to the product's directions image.

http://merlemagic.com/photos/album01/directions 

Also, I didn't mention that I paid $9.99 for 5 (8 1/2 x 11) sheets at Micheals.


----------



## moyra (May 31, 2008)

trying Tshirt transfer for the first time--loved the results a friend had!


----------



## kbdesigns (Feb 1, 2009)

my mother found a package of 10 of these fabric sheets. how do they look on a tshirt? does it give that " made with the t-shirt" kinda look??
BTW: sorry to bring this thread back from the dead. i did a search and this came up. didn't realize it was back in june of 08


----------

